# Starcraft: Zerg mission 8 crash.



## Adasel (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi all.
I recently bought the latest version of the Starcraft:Broodwar expansion pack CD.
After completing the Terran campaign I then proceeded with the Zerg Campaign.
However, on mission 8 Eye For an Eye, when the character Kerrigan is giving her speech to a Protoss character, suddenly the game crashes.
I am given the error message:-

"Starcraft has encountered an error and had to close, sorry for any inconvinence."

No matter what i do, the game always crashes at this exact same point and others have encounterd this prob also judging by google searches.
However, it seems as if Blizzard is ignoring this problem, therefore i wondered if anyone on this website could help.
I would be extremely grateful as SC is such a classic game and great fun.

P.s, I have bought the latest version of the game, as any patch i have tried to install fails due to "the game i am running is already the most up to date version".
Also I have tried running the game both with autorun and by exploring the cd.


----------



## emilyw28 (Dec 20, 2008)

press ESC during the video (before it crashes) to skip it and continue playing.


----------

